# Something to share



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've been DLing Halloween stuff from Scar Stuff, the Mostly Ghostly blaauugh, etc. for such a long time now. I wanted to share a little something I made last year. This is my first attempt at something ... it's nothing special, but it was fun to make. With apologies to WZ and LC Jr...

it is here.

Lemme know what you think ... be as critical as you need to be. I love Halloween music, and this seemed like the place to share this.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good job. Kind of reminds me of the Martian Attack Mixes from the 60's. Good job.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for your kind comments. All of the dubbed in dialogue is from 1941's "The Wolf Man" (of course). I've also done Frankenstein by the Edgar Winter Group with dialogue from 1931's "Frankenstein". I need a popular Halloween song to do Dracula, but I just can't think of one. All my vampire-type music is WAY more obscure than "Werewolves of London" or "Frankenstein".


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

About some of the 60's Dracula songs like Drac Is Back (Several Sources), Dinner With Drac (Several Sources), Drac The Knife (Dracula's Greatest Hits), Dracula Drag (Music For Monsters) to name a few.


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

haha i really like this!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes indeedy, neat stuff. Thanks a bunch for posting it, gotta love the talent and sense of humour/musical tastes in this forum.
Thanks again-

Mike C.


----------

